# Nano heater recommendations



## Glenda Steel (1 Apr 2018)

I am looking for recommendations for a heater to go into the 23l (6 US GAL) Fluval Edge in white (see below).  The tank will be planted but I would like the heater to be as invisible as possible.  Does anyone know of a glass, white or perhaps a stainless steel heater for this size of tank?


----------



## MattW (1 Apr 2018)

One option is the Fluval M series heater, I currently run a 150 Watt version in a bigger tank with no issues, fully submersible and though not completely invisible in the tank it's at least smart looking.

Have a look, lowest wattage they have in this series is the 50 Watt version, it's made of borosilicate glass which is somewhat reflective so should blend in nicely.

http://www.fluvalaquatics.com/ca/freshwater/aquarium-heating/series/m-series/

Though this is rated for around 50L (15 US Gal) I've seen people use these in tanks of similar size to yours. However, you might be able to find other smarter looking heaters with a slightly lower wattage in the 25 Watt range which should also be enough to heat the tank.


----------



## Glenda Steel (1 Apr 2018)

Thanks MattW that looks really good!  Do you know if they can be fitted in a horizontal position as it's a little too tall for this tank?


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Apr 2018)

I use one of these in my 30cm cube. It's small and easy to hide https://www.amazon.co.uk/SuperFish-Nano-Heater-Length-0-30L/dp/B0050BY5BY


----------



## Glenda Steel (1 Apr 2018)

Thanks Tim, I'll take a look!  Do you have any photo's of your 30cm cube on the forum?


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Apr 2018)

Yes here, the heater is well hidden behind the hardscape...https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/nano-nature-scape-riccia-invasion.49619/


----------



## Glenda Steel (1 Apr 2018)

WOW Tim that's amazing!!!!  Where's the heater !  I have a slight problem in that the tank will be in the kitchen and viewed from 3 sides so not sure I'll be able to hide it as well as you have.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Apr 2018)

Thank you Glenda


----------



## Glenda Steel (1 Apr 2018)

MattW said:


> One option is the Fluval M series heater, I currently run a 150 Watt version in a bigger tank with no issues, fully submersible and though not completely invisible in the tank it's at least smart looking.
> 
> Have a look, lowest wattage they have in this series is the 50 Watt version, it's made of borosilicate glass which is somewhat reflective so should blend in nicely.
> 
> ...



I love the look of this heater MattW but sadly it's too long and having had a look at the online instructions it can't be installed horizontally.  I've found this though, the HeatUp 25 watt from Oase (https://www.oase-livingwater.com/en_GB/indoor-aquatics/products/p/heatup-25.1000191268.html) has anyone used this heater at all? It's not as nice but it may 'dissappear'.


----------



## MattW (2 Apr 2018)

Glenda Steel said:


> I love the look of this heater MattW but sadly it's too long and having had a look at the online instructions it can't be installed horizontally.  I've found this though, the HeatUp 25 watt from Oase (https://www.oase-livingwater.com/en_GB/indoor-aquatics/products/p/heatup-25.1000191268.html) has anyone used this heater at all? It's not as nice but it may 'dissappear'.
> View attachment 114427



Ah very true, A lot of heaters I've seen do state they must be kept upright in the long term - I have (can't remember where) seen people use the Fluval M series horizontal however wouldn't be able to attest to the long-term practicality of it. When I checked the measurements I looked at the tank's overall height on the Fluval website, not realising that included the floating style stand, my mistake!

As far as Oase goes I wouldn't be able to say, from other products I've heard they generally tend to be very good so would imagine their heaters would be the same quality - do wait and see if someone can give a more detailed and accurate response on that heater though, i'm sure there are a few who have used them previously.


----------



## Glenda Steel (2 Apr 2018)

Thank you so much MattW and not your mistake but mine for not stating the actually tank size, sorry!


----------



## zozo (2 Apr 2018)

Glenda Steel said:


> I love the look of this heater MattW but sadly it's too long and having had a look at the online instructions it can't be installed horizontally.  I've found this though, the HeatUp 25 watt from Oase (https://www.oase-livingwater.com/en_GB/indoor-aquatics/products/p/heatup-25.1000191268.html) has anyone used this heater at all? It's not as nice but it may 'dissappear'.
> View attachment 114427



It excactly the same as the Eden 425 seems like both are from the same factory.. Anyway i have this 25 watt Eden Heater in use in a 25 litre tank it completely dips in because the heater 205mm total lenght.. It server me well, i have no complains..


----------



## Glenda Steel (3 Apr 2018)

Thanks zozo, I'll take a look at that!


----------

